
Ng vs React vs Vue - filipkappa
https://mdbootstrap.com/angular-vs-react-vs-vue/
======
visarga
Cookie notification - mm OK...

Do you allow this page to send you notifications? .. NO! WTF, it's my first
visit and I know nothing about it.

Scroll a bit ... popup layer covering content ... Fuck off! Close window with
prejudice.

